# Just Cause 2 Save game location?



## JATownes (Aug 26, 2010)

A couple months ago I got my DFI 790FXB-M2RSH back from RMA and I am swapping my MB this morning.  (I know the Asus M4A79 Deluxe is a better board, but I am bored and just want to play. )  I have backed everything up, but I am looking for my Just Cause 2 save game.  It is from Steam, but I have played it ALOT offline and do not want to lose my progress (I am 82% complete  )  

Anyway, does anyone know where the save game location is at?  Prompt response will be much appreciated, as I am ready to start swapping it out.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 26, 2010)

Save games should be in the install folder, at least I think that's for the steam version. I had some weird mod that moved the saves into the hidden appdata\local folder.


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 26, 2010)

I believe that game works with Steam Cloud.

Also in Steam, right click the game and select backup game files.

Also if this helps. :/ http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1359114


----------



## JATownes (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, I am off to change MB now.  Be back later.


----------

